
Manga Rock: Story of a Scanlation Aggregator Attempting to Fix Its Wrongdoings - Jenz
https://mrcomics.com/
======
Jenz
I’be been reading on Manga Rock for years now (a lot, hundreds of hours
yearly), I never was told the material was pirated. Recently I began to
realize it due to the notice "This manga has been licensed" appearing every
now and then. I was very suprised to see, them now closing it down. Their new
plans seem worthy.

